#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Datums by posts

## goldsound

Is het misschien iemand al opgevallen dat de datums van streek zijn :EEK!:  

Ik was weer even snel over het forum aan het bladeren toen mij opviel dat de datum en het jaar dat bij de post is aangageven erg raar is.

Er wordt van hak op de tak gesprongen.

Nog vreemder, er is soms al een reactie gegeven 2 jaar voordat de topic geopend is.

----------


## admin

Hallo GoldSound, kun je even een link geven naar een topic waar je dit hebt gezien?

----------


## goldsound

In deze bijvoorbeeld. 
Mijn post staat met de datum van Jan 2003.
De jouwe staat Aug 2000.

Beetje vreemd.

ik heb het al op verschillende computers ondervonden

----------


## niesten

Hallo Goldsound,

Als je met je ogen open kijkt ;-), zie je dat alle posts in dit topic vandaag (21-01-06) als datum hebben. En dan zie je dat de datums (2000 en 2003) die jij aanhaalt achter de tekst "Geregistreed op" staan.
En elke computer die functioneert zal het op deze wijze tonen.

Groeten,
Roger

----------


## MJ

hoe zit het dan met "locatie" is dat niet de plek waar je woont.
nu wonen veel leden op 1 maar ook veel wonen er naast op 2



ik zelf woon dus op 1

----------


## admin

Zie ook http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...hlight=locatie

----------


## axs

> hoe zit het dan met "locatie" is dat niet de plek waar je woont.
> nu wonen veel leden op 1 maar ook veel wonen er naast op 2
> 
> 
> 
> ik zelf woon dus op 1



Dit heeft te maken met de locatie. Er was iets misgelopen bij de conversie.
1=Nederland, 2=Belgie.
Admin heeft hier trouwens iets over gepost.

Ik kwam trouwens ook plots uit Nederland en was 13jaar (terwijl ik eigenlijk een belg ben die in Frankrijk woont en al tegen de 30 aanloop... :EEK!:  )

----------

